# Fun with gallon jugs



## Joeann King (Sep 13, 2012)

DarkManDustin said:


> If you're decorating on a budget, try these ideas that involve using galln jugs, (the ones that contain milk, tea, or juce at the grocery store.)
> 
> Severed heads on sticks:
> All you need are masks, milk jugs, and sticks, such as broom or mop handles. black and red markers, glue, and craft eyes. unscrew the lids of te jugs and place on sticks. use red marker to crete blood on the sticks. Place masks over the jugs and blacken he eyes on the jug by placingmarker in eye holes. Take masks off and glue craft eyes. Place on masks and put in ground.
> ...


----------

